# AM I suffering from Depersonalization / Derealization?



## ShinodaDude (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm planning to go see a professional soon but before doing so I started to make A list about what I think is "Wrong with me", I've read about Depersonalization / Derealization and think it might be what I have, or something similar

My Self-Analysis of symptoms are:

Feel like I have no control over my own thoughts and actions

Flashes of past events the triggers the emotion it created then (A split second when Time seems to freeze and I loose sight and hearing, instead reliving the past event, which is always negative. After I regain my sences and time seems to go back to normal and then i'm stucked with the memory back in my surface thought as if it just happened)

Reality seems like a movie (I have no control over it and it seems very repetitive)

Feels like no matter what I do, nothing will improve my life.

Strong need of self analysis, like I need to monitor each of my actions, every second of every day.

Frequent Deja Vu and strong need to say I had it out loud, because if I don't something bad will happen. (I was once able to say the exact sentence a friend of mine said at the same time as her after a Deja Vu)

Everyday seems the same

Talk to myself when I'm alone, As if thought don't exist unless said out loud

Obsessive need to have my thoughts perfectly understood, which results in repeating myself and Babling

Feel like trying to prove my points and affirm myself is useless

Feel like i'm not the person I see in the mirror, as If i had a different physical appearance

Repeativly forget simple things such as not making noise when someone is sleeping or to place things back where they belong after using then, even when told to do it hundreds of times and with the strong will to remember and do it.

Existing feels like a extremely strong exausting effort

Sometimes forget things that have just been said (less than a minute ago)

What I see and hear seem foggy or barely existing

Feels like some of my emotions are blocked and some of them are Highen
(Blocked: Anger, Happiness - Highen: Love, Sadness, Anxeity)

---

I didnt complete the list yet, whenever i'll remember something i'll add it to my hand written list for the profesionnal, I know some of those seems to have nothing to do with Depersonalization / Derealization but some of them are very similar.... So is it poosible that parts of my problem can be some form of Depersonalization / Derealization?

Thanx for you time


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## skEwb (Mar 5, 2005)

Seems more like true DP to me than OCD. This is exactly how I felt when I went through it.


----------



## felimz (Jul 4, 2006)

Most of those symptoms are similar to those in DP/DR, but you are thinking very compulsively and acting at times very obsessively.

Now, being hypervigilant and obsessive is common when suffering from DP/DR.

You'll probably be treated for Anxiety and/or OCD like many of us here.


----------

